# Spring Loaded



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie loves to play frisbee... actually she loves to run get the frisbee and hide under the trampoline and laugh at you while you try and coax her out so you can work on teaching her to play fetch like a normal dog. And though she can't catch it in the air, she always goes airborne running back proudly, trophy in her mouth!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, that awesome! I've never seen a havanese do the frisbee thing before!

Ryan


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great picture of the frisbee stealer.....


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, what a great Roxie picture!!! 4 off the floor. And I can just picture her laying under the trampoline laughing. That dog sure loves life!!! What a great example.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh looky...a real flying saucer!! That is such a cute picture. I will have to try a frisbee with Cicero...but don't wait for a picture like that. :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What a great pic! That is one happy doggie!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I *LOVE* that picture of Roxie! Its so full of joy. And its not easy to capture "4 off the floor". Great picture of your beautiful girl!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the pic!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, that is so much fun! Love seeing Roxie jumping so high and having a great time. I tried frisbee with Ricky, cloth and rubber, but no go.  He's a great fetcher, but doesn't like frisbees. Sounds like playing frisbee with Roxie is a blast. lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I love it! You need to video this one so we can see her in action! And there are frisbee dog contests


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ann~ What a great shot!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow! that is one for the calendar!!! Roxie is amazing.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love that picture of Roxie. She sure looks like she's having fun. Izzy loves to hide under the trampoline with her treats and toys too.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Ann! Just stopping by to say hello! Wonderful Roxie does it again - great great photo! Cazzie will RLHeck after Buddy the Lab when Buddy chases the frisbee but Caz won't try to get it himself. Glad to see Roxie is enjoying the yard!
Sue


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Hahaha! Little dogs _can_ jump!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a great picture! 

Sheri


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll add my photo of Ricky springing through the air. Maybe others would like to post theirs too ... ?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Marj... I love it... Ricky is a bouncy bunny dog too!! 
This is one of my favorite hav traits!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww he looks like a bunny!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG Marj! That is a great picture you captured of Ricky. Kaboing...Kaboing... 
LMAO :biggrin1:


----------

